

Pedal Brain website down at Apple's request - dazmax
http://en.pedalbrain.com/apple

======
jkincaid
Just talked to them. They claim it actually is a miscommunication involving
Apple's 'Made for iPod' program and that the site should be back soon
(apparently a third party retailer had marked their item as "On Sale" without
permission, which is a no-no) . Also said they're on track for a release in
Sept/Oct.

UPDATE: Looks like the page is back in action: <http://en.pedalbrain.com/>

------
garrickvanburen
I'm sure it's just coincidence that PedalBrain is down and Apple applied to
patent the 'Smart Bike' [http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-
apple/2010/08/apple-in...](http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-
apple/2010/08/apple-introduces-us-to-the-smart-bike.html)

~~~
rue
This would definitely be something more warranting of a website shutdown.
Holding out hope for a driver issue or something, but I had a bad feeling
about that frivolous patent app as soon as I read it.

------
pmorici
From the Google cache of their site, they claim their product works with any
ANT+ compatible sensor. ANT is the same wireless protocol used by the Nike+
sensor. There aren't any public APIs in the iPhone SDK to access the iOS
devices built-in ANT receiver so my guess is they are using undocumented APIs
possibly to gather data from these bike sensors which Apple would presumably
have a problem with.

~~~
timdorr
But why would they have to take down their website? That would be an issue in
their app, not in the website itself.

~~~
tlrobinson
Because it's a good publicity stunt?

I certainly hadn't heard of them before this.

~~~
barlo
Nor had I, and now I want it. That's a job well done, marketing-wise.

------
dhimes
I hope this is an little glitch which turns out to be an obvious oversight
(<-oxymoron?), because this just stinks. What an awesome idea for a product;
it could potentially drive Apple sales in some circles.

Waiting for more info

......................................

~~~
seiji
(wild guess) It may be as simple as they haven't completed a Made for iPhone
contract with Apple yet, but they are advertising an Apple hardware extension.

~~~
barlo
This sounds very likely. I used one of their graphics prior to their
recognition of receiving my contract and they weren't very happy about it.

------
dazmax
Google cache for those unfamiliar with the startup:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cac...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Aen.pedalbrain.com%2Fhome&btnG=Search)

------
paulhart
Sounds like it's going to be expensive (then again, a lot of bike accessories
are). I'm very happy with my CycleMeter app ($4.99 in the App Store) and
putting my phone in a secure pocket while I cycle.

If I was "serious" about cycling (I cycle daily to get to and from the office,
so I'm a frequent cycler but that's the extent of it), then this thing looks
pretty neat.

------
yuxt
Is that on purpose that Free account comes with 3 Minutes of Data Resolution,
while paying 6 bucks will allow only 1 minute?

------
junkbit
If you put things on a pedal stool you are just asking for them to get knocked
down

------
jolan
My guess is Nike+ infringement of some sort?

~~~
timcederman
How? I don't see anything that relates to Nike+.

~~~
jolan
Nike+ does monitoring of running and Pedalbrain does monitoring of cycling.

Apple/Nike may have patents on "exercise monitors".

~~~
phreeza
From the Nike+ wikipedia article(<http://bit.ly/aJ9u0U>):

As of August 2008 "Nike+iPod for the Gym" launched, allowing users to record
their cardio workouts directly to their iPods. No Sport kit or shoe sensor is
required; [..] The models of compatible cardio equipment include treadmills,
Stationary Bikes, stair climbers, ellipticals, and others such as Precor's
Adaptive Motion Trainer (AMT).

------
mml
wow, that's nice. i'll be sure to not think twice about hooking my wagon to
apple.

~~~
zefhous
I don't think any of us have enough info to merit freaking out about this...

From their blog:

Down at Apple's Request

Apple has notified us of an issue. We’re in the process of resolving this and
fully expect to amicably resolve it. Unfortunately till then we are forced to
shutdown our website. We’ll provide updates as they happen.

<http://blog.pedalbrain.com/>

~~~
Zak
The fact that they felt the need to shut down their website over this issue
suggests something is a bit off. It may be that the issue is quite a bit more
serious than they're letting on. It may also be that they're unwilling to
start with less extreme steps because they're scared Apple will ruin their
business if they don't immediately and fully comply with Apple's wishes.

If it's the latter, it suggests that Apple has a bit more power than I'd like
them to.

